# Orkney fishing number



## allan besant (Feb 5, 2006)

I wonder ifd anyone can help with a fishing number, Im afraid I have no Idea what age were talking about but I would have thought it would 1960 onwards. Many thanks Allan K. 112


----------



## allan besant (Feb 5, 2006)

K112 - KIA-ORA. Built by Mackay Stromness Orkney approx 1949.


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Allan
Been back to 1948 and, from the Olsen's, MNLs I hold I cannot trace your vessel. KIA-ORA from 1948 to mid 1950s was (INS64), 28n owned by Alex Campbell & Others, Lossiemouth. There was then another KIA-ORA (BK52)an (a.m.), 24n owned by Andrew Dougal & A. Lough, Eyemouth. Others going into the 1970s but none that I can see with PLN (K112).
Gil.


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Agree with Gil regarding K112.
The Kia-Ora INS 64 does not appear in 1934 Olsen's Almanac but is found in the 1938 edition 28net Owner A.Campbell and Others Lossiemouth.
No call letters given in 1938 but these (MTDJ) appear in the 1948,1954 editions with A.Campbell etc as owners.Still INS64
The 1961 and 1965 editions show her with same name and call letters but BK52, owner then Andrew J Dougal and A Lough Eyemouth.(As stated by Gil)
The tonnage then shown as 24net.
Dave


----------



## allan besant (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks guys. I am hoping to get a photo of the said vessel perhaps it will shed some light.


----------

